# "TIME CAPSULE" changement de nom....



## tiwi (1 Mars 2010)

Tout d'abord merci pour les précieux conseils qui m'ont permis de configurer ma time capsule......

Maintenant j'aimerais si cela est possible changer le nom qui apparait sur le réseau. En effet, je ne comprends pas pourquoi lorque je me connecte à internet via ma time capsule ( airport), le nom "Livebox A60B "apparait toujours étant donné que je passe par ma time capsule. Est-il possible de même de changer de nom histoire que tout mon immeuble puisse voir que je suis le maitre du MONDE!!!!!!!!!
Par exemple en mettant le nom "super réseau interdit aux blaireaux de l'immeuble"

Merci


Bon ok, j'abuse un peu


----------



## napalmatt (1 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir,

Si je comprends bien, tu as une LB et une Time Capsule ? Et quand tu fais une recherche des réseaux sans-fil qui t'entourent, tu retrouves ta LB et ta Time Capsule ? 
Si c'est cela, c'est que ta LB émet toujours du WiFi. Pour faire "disparaitre" ta LB, il suffit donc de désactiver le WiFi de cette dernière (à faire dans la configuration via l'interface web de la LB). 

Concernant le nom du SSID de ta Capsule, tu peux bien mettre celui que tu veux, dans les configurations de cette dernière.


----------



## chafpa (1 Mars 2010)

Et attention si tu changes le nom de la Time Cpasule ..... Problème en vue = Vécu


----------



## tiwi (2 Mars 2010)

Ok merci, je vais tenter d'aller desactiver le wifi de ma box.....et là à mon avis, il va y avoir des problèmes mais je vous tiens au courants.

Sinon pour changer le nom de la time capsule. Auriez vus quelques pistes parce que je n'ai aucune idée où aller chercher

Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h16 ----------

OK Wifi désactivé.......Je cherche maintenant à changer le nom de ma time caspule ( ils vont voir tous ces voisins prétentieux!!!!!!!)


----------



## napalmatt (2 Mars 2010)

Je n'ai eu qu'une seule fois une TC entre les mains, mais de mémoire c'est très facile à configurer et il me semble que tu peux spécifier le nom lors de la création du réseau via AirPort. 
Mais @chafpa à l'air de dire que ça peut poser problème.


----------



## tsss (2 Mars 2010)

tiwi a dit:


> ...
> [/COLOR]OK Wifi désactivé.......Je cherche maintenant à changer le nom de ma time caspule ( ils vont voir tous ces voisins prétentieux!!!!!!!)



Tu peux tous paramétrer dans l'utilitaire airport :

1 - Le SSID, nom de ton réseau wifi perso (qui s'affiche dans les réseaux détectés)

2 - le nom du disque dur partagé de la Time Capsule (accessible une fois connecté au SSID)

Comme tu peux le voir, mon SSID est différent de celui d'origine et je n'ai aucun soucis.


----------



## chafpa (2 Mars 2010)

napalmatt a dit:


> Mais @chafpa à l'air de dire que ça peut poser problème.


J'ai effectivement eu un problème de reconnaissance parce que j'avais changé le nom du disque de la TC via le finder après l'avoir installé.

Time Machine n'arrivait plus à le trouver  mais après une seconde configuration, tout est reparti mais j'avais été obligé de refaire une sauvegarde initiale.

Cela n'était pas gênant car je venais de changer le HDD d'origine de la TC, Seagate 1 To, par un Western Digital Green Caviar 2 To


----------



## tsss (2 Mars 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> J'ai effectivement eu un problème de reconnaissance parce que j'avais changé le nom du disque de la TC via le finder après l'avoir installé .



Ouep, mais il me semble comprendre que tiwi souhaite changer le nom de son réseau sans fil, à moins qu'il ne partage son disque TC à tous ses voisins    si c'est le cas 1To (ou 2) ne suffiront pas


----------



## napalmatt (2 Mars 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> J'ai effectivement eu un problème de reconnaissance parce que j'avais changé le nom du disque de la TC via le finder après l'avoir installé.
> 
> Time Machine n'arrivait plus à le trouver  mais après une seconde configuration, tout est reparti mais j'avais été obligé de refaire une sauvegarde initiale.
> 
> Cela n'était pas gênant car je venais de changer le HDD d'origine de la TC, Seagate 1 To, par un Western Digital Green Caviar 2 To



Ah, je pensais que tu parlais du SSID WiFi ! Effectivement là pour le coup, TM devait être dans les choux. Bon à savoir.


----------



## tiwi (3 Mars 2010)

Non non, je ne partage rien avec mes voisins !!!!!!!.....Je n'ai pas envie qu'ils me pompent toute ma PUISSANCE....... Merci beaucoup


Une dernière question....Comme je vous le disais, j'ai désactivé le Wifi de ma livebox. ce soir, impossible de me connecter avec mon PC portable à ma time capsule qu'il ne trouve pas dans sa liste des réseaux........étrange

Deuxième truc encore plus étrange, il retrouve toujours ma livebox à laquelle, il ne veut plus se connecter.....( oui, oui, je suis certain d'avoir désactive ma livebosX en décochant la case.....°


----------



## tsss (3 Mars 2010)

tiwi a dit:


> &#8230;..
> Une dernière question....Comme je vous le disais, j'ai désactivé le Wifi de ma livebox. ce soir, impossible de me connecter avec mon PC portable à ma time capsule qu'il ne trouve pas dans sa liste des réseaux........étrange
> 
> Deuxième truc encore plus étrange, il retrouve toujours ma livebox à laquelle, il ne veut plus se connecter.....( oui, oui, je suis certain d'avoir désactive ma livebosX en décochant la case.....°



Et vois tu ta Time Capsule avec l'utilitaire Airport ?

Bha visiblement les paramètres de ta livebox on sautés !


----------



## napalmatt (3 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir,

+1
Effectivement, les réglages de ta LB ont du sauter. Ou alors, il y a une autre LB dans le coin qui à un SSID ressemblant à celui de ta LB avant que tu désactives le wifi !


----------



## chafpa (3 Mars 2010)




----------



## tiwi (4 Mars 2010)

ok....vous me dites que ma livebox a sauté.........OK mais je fais quoi maintenant.?

En attendant, j'ai réactivé le wifi de ma livebox afin de pouvoir surfer avec mon PC....No problémo et retour à la se départ.
Franchement, je me demande pourquoi je ne trouve pas ma time capsule lorsque je recherche sur on PC les réseaux disponibles. Elle est totalement invisible....étrange


----------



## tsss (4 Mars 2010)

tsss a dit:


> *Et vois tu ta Time Capsule avec l'utilitaire Airport* ?
> 
> Bha visiblement les paramètres de ta livebox on sautés !



C'est simple, reparamètres ta Livebox . et reconfigures ta TC via* l'utilitaire Airport*.


----------



## Man6369 (2 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Aujourd'hui j'ai essayé de changer le nom de ma time capsule et depuis, elle n'apparait plus dans l'utilitaire Airport donc je n'ai plus la possibilité de la reconnecter. J'ai tout essayé, débranché rebranché, réinitialisation etc... Je ne sait plus quoi faire !!!

Quelqu'un a t-il déjà vécu et résolu ce problème?

Manu


----------



## Migrenne (5 Février 2016)

napalmatt a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Si je comprends bien, tu as une LB et une Time Capsule ? Et quand tu fais une recherche des réseaux sans-fil qui t'entourent, tu retrouves ta LB et ta Time Capsule ?
> Si c'est cela, c'est que ta LB émet toujours du WiFi. Pour faire "disparaitre" ta LB, il suffit donc de désactiver le WiFi de cette dernière (à faire dans la configuration via l'interface web de la LB).
> ...



Bonjour a tous!
Comme je vois que l'ont connaît bien le sujet je voulez vous poser une question un peu.. 
Je viens d'acheter une time capsule d'occas. qui fonctionne parfaitement bien puisque je l'ai branché sur mon IMAC
(je fais des transferts tout marche très bien) 
Par contre quand j'ouvre la time capsule un premier dossier apparaît, dans l'intitulé du dossier j'ai le nom du propriétaire précédent de ce fait je demande a renommer mais pas d'accès, je ne peux pas renommer le dossier d'entrée pourquoi cela dont??
( dossier bleu de 3 personnes qui se tiennent la main)
merci pour vos précieux conseils..


----------



## boninmi (5 Février 2016)

Migrenne a dit:


> Bonjour a tous!
> Comme je vois que l'ont connaît bien le sujet je voulez vous poser une question un peu..
> Je viens d'acheter une time capsule d'occas. qui fonctionne parfaitement bien puisque je l'ai branché sur mon IMAC
> (je fais des transferts tout marche très bien)
> ...


Quand tu fais "Lire les informations" (Menu du Finder ou cmd+I) sur le disque Time Capsule, qui est le propriétaire ? quels sont les droits en lecture écriture ? Mêmes questions sur le dossier que tu mentionnes. Es-tu sur une session administrateur lorsque tu essaies de renommer ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Février 2016)

Migrenne a dit:


> Bonjour a tous!
> Comme je vois que l'ont connaît bien le sujet je voulez vous poser une question un peu..
> Je viens d'acheter une time capsule d'occas. qui fonctionne parfaitement bien puisque je l'ai branché sur mon IMAC
> (je fais des transferts tout marche très bien)
> ...


Salut

Il ne faudrait pas passer par une réinitialisation de la bête ? : http://appleconnected.fr/tutoriel-c...reme-airport-express-ou-airport-time-capsule/


----------

